# Big Trouble



## GuruJim1 (Dec 24, 2005)

A husband was in big trouble when he forgot his wife's birthday. His wife told him "Tomorrow there better be something in the driveway for me that goes zero to 200 in 2 seconds flat".

The next morning the wife found a small package in the driveway. She opened it and found a brand new bathroom scale.

Funeral arrangements for the husband have been set for Saturday.


----------



## green meanie (Dec 24, 2005)

:boing1:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2005)

Lol!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Dec 25, 2005)

LoL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

